# Painting raw steel?



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I would use this. 
https://www.amazon.com/Magnet-Paint...&qid=1533875710&sr=8-2&keywords=chassis+saver

Then paint it black with rust-oleum because it is not UV friendly.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Frank Castle said:


> I would use this.
> https://www.amazon.com/Magnet-Paint...&qid=1533875710&sr=8-2&keywords=chassis+saver
> 
> Then paint it black with rust-oleum because it is not UV friendly.


That looks similar to a product called POR15 
I've used that a few times with excellent results
Very tough and requires minimal prep
Also not UV friendly Must be top coated if exposed to sunlight


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Idothat said:


> That looks similar to a product called POR15
> I've used that a few times with excellent results
> Very tough and requires minimal prep
> Also not UV friendly Must be top coated if exposed to sunlight


I've used Chassis Saver on the rusted frame of my '92 trailer. Worked great! Also covered the fiberglass top transition. Did that seven years ago. Holding up great!

I've also heard of POR-15. I've read on blaster's sites that the POR-15 comes off easier than the Chassis Saver.

That's all I know about either stuff.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Por15 is great but you would go broke using it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder how it would work buried in the ground.....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I wonder how it would work buried in the ground.....


I'm guessing well, stuff is like glass when it cures.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh yea, even a bigger fan of Por15. I painted a lumber rack with it and it held up extremely well over years of aluminum ladders and variety of building materials. Painted on by hand and it leveled out to look like it had been sprayed. 

Yep.....$$$


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have used POR15 on some steel trailer wheels and yes it holds up well. But the time and material cost involved with using that product is prohibitive.

I still have a few days to figure out what I will use.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

tgeb said:


> I have used POR15 on some steel trailer wheels and yes it holds up well. But the time and material cost involved with using that product is prohibitive.
> 
> I still have a few days to figure out what I will use.


I would go one coat whatever is chosen, not a primer and top coat. One coat of Rust Cap black will do that and for relatively cheap compared to some other products mentioned here. Also, we're not talking prominent trim here.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Caslon said:


> Also, we're not talking prominent trim here.


Yeah, you are correct there. the visible portion of this border will be 3/8" wide. And I doubt that once the grass is established and the plantings and mulch are in place you'll see much of any of it.

My GC doesn't want it to rust out....


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

tgeb said:


> Yeah, you are correct there. the visible portion of this border will be 3/8" wide. And I doubt that once the grass is established and the plantings and mulch are in place you'll see much of any of it.
> 
> My GC doesn't want it to rust out....


Only 3/8" showing??? Use Rust Cap and brush it on twice. Thinning it just a bit so it doesn't drag too much while brushing it on. Use a good brush (maybe two), but don't try to salvage them afterwards. Add it to the cost of the job. You can use lacquer thinner to thin and clean up instead of their expensive xylene thinner. There's most likely a paint or hardware store near your location that sells Rust Cap. Available in both flat and gloss black. Mutiply 3/8" by the total length to get the square footage to be covered. Rust Cap covers at 200 sq. ft. per gallon. $75 per gallon.

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/pdfs/MSDS/hammerite/hammered_app_guide.pdf


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to paint all of it and even touch up areas that will be welded or bolted together, I even have to paint the bolts.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

tgeb said:


> I have to paint all of it and even touch up areas that will be welded or bolted together, I even have to paint the bolts.



I thought you said it was just a long 3/8" strip of steel you had to paint.

Now you're adding extras you didn't mention before.

Regardless, add it into the bid. 

Learn and earn. Learn and lose is also of benefit.

You won't make that mistake again.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not adding anything, I always indicated that I had to paint it all.

Just seems a waste since all but the top edge will be buried. The GC doesn't want the buried part to rust away in his lifetime.





tgeb said:


> I have a project I am working that will require a steel edging for a stone filled trench.
> 
> The steel will be *3/8"thick and 6" tall*/wide depending on how you want to look at it. I will be staking it vertically in order to separate the stone from the lawn/garden area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

3/8 steel isn't likely to rust away any time soon, unless it's going to be in saltwater, or acid 
So I'd say pick your poison, and don't look back


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Frank Castle said:


> I would use this.
> https://www.amazon.com/Magnet-Paint...&qid=1533875710&sr=8-2&keywords=chassis+saver
> 
> Then paint it black with rust-oleum because it is not UV friendly.


No doubt available nearby. :thumbup:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Idothat said:


> 3/8 steel isn't likely to rust away any time soon, unless it's going to be in saltwater, or acid
> So I'd say pick your poison, and don't look back


As he said. Pick your poison. I use water based whenever possible. 
Sometimes I have to use other.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So, you got the job, do you have a budget?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What ever you do, don't leave any sharp edges before painting, you'll wind up with a thin coat there and an early fail.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I have the job. Budget gives me a couple days to fabricate and 1 day for prep and paint, 2 days site install. I figured $100+ for paint materials based on quote from S/W.

I'll be sure to run a pass or two over the sharp edges with a grinder. Thanks.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

hdavis said:


> What ever you do, don't leave any sharp edges before painting, you'll wind up with a thin coat there and an early fail.


HEh, this is sooo true. The Edge! I kept repainting a perforated white security screen door not realizing that each perforated hole came to a knife point. The rust stopping paint could hardly be expected to prevent further rusting of knife sharp edges of each hole. I had to tell the customer to give up painting it white.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, so I have started doing the fabrication needed. Essentially welding pieces of pipe to the plate so it can be secured with rebar stakes, and cutting pieces to the correct length.




ohio painter said:


> SW Procryl is their best metal primer. Put on two coats minimum and finish with Shercryl. A better system than DTM.


The S/W rep suggested the same materials, I think that is what I will be using.

Progress pic.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Looks good. What's one of those suckers weigh ?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Idothat said:


> Looks good. What's one of those suckers weigh ?


20 feet, (which is what you're seeing), is 153 lbs. of awkward, back twisting, man handling, pain in the a$s piece of steel.

I can't wait to move them into place on site, that should be a real treat. :whistling


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

If I were competitively bidding on it, I'd lightly airless spray on a "mist coat" of primer, going back over it again before it fully sets up. This method of mist coating builds up the desired paint film thickness (using an airless sprayer) and allows the one primer coat to dry uniformly while getting the required paint film thickness.

Buying the proper paint is only half your task, application is another. Does one edge need to be coated too? I envy you if your job is time and materials, or, did you put in a hefty uncontested bid?

Tip: Quickly run a grinder over the edge that will show (if it even does). Why? Because that edge won't get the proper build up of paint. The primer and paint will naturally want to recede from that sharp 90 degree edge. (Read my earlier post above about my spraying out a cheap white perforated security screen door that rusted back quickly).


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

With constant weed-wacking or running a mower up alongside it, on one side, and dropping/settling of stone on the other, I'd go epoxy. But that's just me.

Hammering rebar heads and inner tubes seem like a weak point also, for rust to begin.

I'd still try to talk the builder out of black. Maybe a red oxide/rust color. Or at least a compromise.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

artinall said:


> With constant weed-wacking or running a mower up alongside it, on one side, and dropping/settling of stone on the other, I'd go epoxy. But that's just me.
> 
> Hammering rebar heads and inner tubes seem like a weak point also, for rust to begin.
> 
> I'd still try to talk the builder out of black. Maybe a red oxide/rust color. Or at least a compromise.


 I tend to talk in competitive terms.
Noone near me is gonna three coat that job and make it, competitively speaking. 

I have spoken!


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Caslon said:


> I tend to talk in competitive terms.
> Noone near me is gonna three coat that job and make it, competitively speaking.
> 
> I have spoken!


 Went out to bid a job last week, painters already at the site were all smiles and laughing it up. Cutting in blindly with a wild brush while painting a big wave over the base of a nice ceiling fixture in the process, roller tracking on the walls everywhere. Decided that customer wasn't going to accept my bid for drywall repairs.

In 'competitive terms' it might not fly here. Unless your customer happens to be among the few.

Convincing the customer that things need to be done right can be a huge waste of time, and expense, I have found, in many cases. Things have changed somewhat.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think my price was shopped around. The GC gave them the option for steel as designed by the Landscape Architect, or wood which was much less expensive. They chose the steel

Here is how it turned out.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I was also tasked with providing and installing the decorative stone.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

So , what did you go with for paint? 

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So, it's for some hardscaping, or is there more to it?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Once back-filled and graded around, you'll probably never even see the steel edge.

The Homeowner stopped by yesterday afternoon and she is quite happy with the way these look. She actually said she was glad to not choose the wood option we gave her.

I am covering the stone with filter fabric to protect it from mud runoff until the lawn is established.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Idothat said:


> So , what did you go with for paint?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know


Pro-Cryl for the primer and Sher-Cryl for the black.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

hdavis said:


> So, it's for some hardscaping, or is there more to it?


There is more to it. These two areas are called "Micro Infiltration Trenches "

Essentially designed to catch rain water runoff and temporarily store the water in these stone filled trenches. The purpose is to recharge the aquifer and to reduce water flow to streams which will in turn reduce erosion and thereby save the Chesapeake Bay.

All the downspouts on this site also lead to stone pits for the same reason.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Whatever the outcome to your project, hehe, I'm starting to get challenged and bored as to the interest your project has for me, from a painting standpoint. No offense. It's like...you're bringing into a painting forum everything going on with your project, lol.

So...what's the verdict? How are you going to tackle the painting aspect of your "project." Paint to use? Money no object? Rust never showing up?

I dare say, you can follow the advice on the many paint buying suggestions posted here, in the painting forum, then maybe report back afterwards?

OR...sub out that part of the job to a licensed painting contractor, then, leave it to him?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Whatever the outcome to your project, hehe, I'm starting to get challenged and bored as to the interest your project has for me, from a painting standpoint. No offense. It's like...you're bringing into a painting forum everything going on with your project, lol.
> 
> So...what's the verdict? How are you going to tackle the painting aspect of your "project." Paint to use? Money no object? Rust never showing up?
> 
> ...


He said he used SW procryl and shercryl.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

hdavis said:


> He said he used SW procryl and shercryl.


Oh. Sorry. I'm sure it will do. 10 years from now, I doubt it will make a difference. As long as it looks OK up until then, which in his case I'm sure it will. It wasn't like it was a showcase piece of trim from the get go. 

Besides, like I said, black is used so often on metal trim because it hides whatever rust tends to happen later on. If it was white to be used on that metal trim, that might be another matter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Whatever the outcome to your project, hehe, I'm starting to get challenged and bored as to the interest your project has for me, from a painting standpoint. No offense. It's like...you're bringing into a painting forum everything going on with your project, lol.
> 
> So...what's the verdict? How are you going to tackle the painting aspect of your "project." Paint to use? Money no object? Rust never showing up?
> 
> ...




Actually this is a Contractor forum with a painting thread/category. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually this is a Contractor forum with a painting thread/category.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


This is true. A "contractor" can be anything depending on how you define that term and what state you live in, and what goes here.

Sometimes tho, I wonder about the fine line distinction between the DIY forum postings and forums dedicated to specific trades.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> This is true. A "contractor" can be anything depending on how you define that term and what state you live in, and what goes here.
> 
> Sometimes tho, I wonder about the fine line distinction between the DIY forum postings and forums dedicated to specific trades.




Painting is one step above a DIY trade. My wife can paint. She can't build a deck. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Painting is one step above a DIY trade. My wife can paint. She can't build a deck.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You're not doubt, an invaluable source of advice across the board. I'll check your past posts to the painting forum for confirmation of that.

I myself, try and refer myself to my own area of expertise.
Gee, GC, you do it all!


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Painting is one step above a DIY trade. My wife can paint. She can't build a deck.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Can she refinish a 10 year old Ipe deck so it looks like new?

All depends on what you are talking about...:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Caslon said:


> This is true. A "contractor" can be anything depending on how you define that term and what state you live in, and what goes here.
> 
> Sometimes tho, I wonder about the fine line distinction between the DIY forum postings and forums dedicated to specific trades.


If you are insinuating that I am a DIY contractor, you couldn't be any farther from the truth. 



Caslon said:


> Oh. Sorry. I'm sure it will do. 10 years from now, I doubt it will make a difference. As long as it looks OK up until then, which in his case I'm sure it will. It wasn't like it was a showcase piece of trim from the get go.
> 
> Besides, like I said, black is used so often on metal trim because it hides whatever rust tends to happen later on. If it was white to be used on that metal trim, that might be another matter.


They asked me to make it black, I made it black. If they had asked for another color, it would have been any color they wanted. 



Caslon said:


> Whatever the outcome to your project, hehe, I'm starting to get challenged and bored as to the interest your project has for me, from a painting standpoint. No offense. It's like...you're bringing into a painting forum everything going on with your project, lol.
> 
> So...what's the verdict? How are you going to tackle the painting aspect of your "project." Paint to use? Money no object? Rust never showing up?
> 
> ...


The outcome of the project is better than the GC and H/O expected.

Had I even attempted to "sub out" the paint it would have added days and hundreds of dollars to the final cost. Let alone the additional aggravation of dealing with another contractor.

So in short:
I came here asking advice on how best to paint this steel.

I got some great feedback on methods and products to implement.

I initially stated that I would post back with progress and results.

Some of the participants of this thread asked some relevant questions, which I followed up with additional information in regard to the reasoning of these stone filled pits.

I added some pictures and explanations of why we had to do this.

I apologize that you may have been bored by the ordeal, others were not.

I can assure you that I will not bore you with photos of the remaining work on this project that do not pertain to paint fumes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

artinall said:


> Can she refinish a 10 year old Ipe deck so it looks like new?
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on what you are talking about...:thumbsup:




She could get it done way before she could even think about building it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Painting is one step above a DIY trade. My wife can paint. She can't build a deck.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I was just bitching the other day about sh*tty painters and sh*tty paint. I was watching a painter that would have done great if he was holding a mop instead of a paint brush. 

Painting used to require some skill as a career evidently it's no longer required.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

^^^^

Pay peanuts, attract monkeys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Mordekyle said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pay peanuts, attract monkeys.
> 
> ...


That's partially the bothersome part this one was way overpaid, good thing was I wasn't the one who was paying.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I won't stoop lower than a push broom.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> I was just bitching the other day about sh*tty painters and sh*tty paint. I was watching a painter that would have done great if he was holding a mop instead of a paint brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Painting used to require some skill as a career evidently it's no longer required.




My uncle who died 25 years ago at the age of 85. Was a painter. He mixed his own colors. Let's see a printer today do that. Not happening. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> My uncle who died 25 years ago at the age of 85. Was a painter. He mixed his own colors. Let's see a printer today do that. Not happening.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's true, I'll give you that. I was going to give the example of mixing lacquers onsite instead of Ipe - just thought decks was your thing...

Standards have tanked, no doubt. All over my area the monkeys are a swingin'. Customers want that dirt cheap "great deal" :thumbsup: 

Unfortunately we now live in a world of Ikea-grade millwork.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My uncle who died 25 years ago at the age of 85. Was a painter. He mixed his own colors. Let's see a printer today do that. Not happening.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I'd do that any day with oil based.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> My uncle who died 25 years ago at the age of 85. Was a painter. He mixed his own colors. Let's see a printer today do that. Not happening.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Carpenters used to make all of their cuts with handsaws

If he needed a board flat and evenly dimensioned he used a hand plane

If we go back far enough in time , if a carpenter needed a board , he would have to split it or saw it out of a log

I doubt most carpenters are proficient at such skills today

There are hacks in all of the trades 

That just makes the rest of us shine


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> Carpenters used to make all of their cuts with handsaws
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carpenters still use handsaws. Painters don't still mix colors. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

i know a paint contractor in my area that buys up all the mis matched paint from all the local paint stores. 

He's got a three car garage full of paint

Every job he mixes up paint in a trash can and tints it to the desired color

He is quite successful, worth a couple of million easy

So there's one


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> i know a paint contractor in my area that buys up all the mis matched paint from all the local paint stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So when he runs out does he mix the same batch with what he buys? Or he just never runs out? :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> i know a paint contractor in my area that buys up all the mis matched paint from all the local paint stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A guy worth a couple million shouldn't be mixing leftover paint in trashcans. I call BS. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

One of the reasons he is worth so much is he pays pennies on the dollar for materials


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> So when he runs out does he mix the same batch with what he buys? Or he just never runs out? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


He mixes more than enough to finish the job


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> One of the reasons he is worth so much is he pays pennies on the dollar for materials




It costs more money to sift and mix all that **** yourself than just make a phone call and have my guys pick it up on the way to the job. Mixing leftover paint doesn't make any economical sense. I suppose what he mixes just happens to be the color the customer wants? Enough times to be a millionaire? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> It costs more money to sift and mix all that **** yourself than just make a phone call and have my guys pick it up on the way to the job. Mixing leftover paint doesn't make any economical sense. I suppose what he mixes just happens to be the color the customer wants? Enough times to be a millionaire?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


He does exterior repaints only and runs a small crew
Paints a house every day
Saves hundreds of dollars every day


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a question of how much an hour it pays you. I know someone who bought mistints for $5 a gsllon, with a $7 rebate on each one, and painted their whole house.

Superpaint around here is 60+ a gallon retail, 50 on sale. Probably $30 for high volume accounts. Pretty easy to make a hundred or two an hour.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

My point is there are bad painters and good painters

The two should t be confused


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> It's a question of how much an hour it pays you. I know someone who bought mistints for $5 a gsllon, with a $7 rebate on each one, and painted their whole house.
> 
> Superpaint around here is 60+ a gallon retail, 50 on sale. Probably $30 for high volume accounts. Pretty easy to make a hundred or two an hour.




There are extremes for everything. 60+ a gallon isn't what I'm talking. I can get great house paint on account at Dunn Edward's for 28 bucks a gallon. I'm not paying anyone to mix old paint in hopes they get the color right. It doesn't make economical sense. And if I was making millions I certainly wouldn't be doing that **** myself. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Color mixing doesn't always start with a color paint. It starts with a base. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> There are extremes for everything. 60+ a gallon isn't what I'm talking. I can get great house paint on account at Dunn Edward's for 28 bucks a gallon. I'm not paying anyone to mix old paint in hopes they get the color right. It doesn't make economical sense. And if I was making millions I certainly wouldn't be doing that **** myself.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


He doesn't hope to get the right color 
He uses tints to make the right color

This dude has been in business 30+ years clearing 2-300,000 a year


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Idothat said:


> i know a paint contractor in my area that buys up all the mis matched paint from all the local paint stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do the same, on a much smaller scale.

I get a gallon tinted to match a repair.

A repair may be an exterior door brick mold.

I have enough partials that I can often get a match close enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SW gave me cans of their tints so I can match. It isn't complicated. Oil base the color is the color. Latex acrylic it changes when it dries.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> i know a paint contractor in my area that buys up all the mis matched paint


 . 




Well no, he would first just happen to need the old cans of the right color laying around. According to you. Let me guess he always has the right colors the customer wants just laying around to get the perfect match using the tints. 

You can't just make any color paint unless you start with the right base. I don't care what you have for tint. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It wouldn’t be that hard to mix a few 55 gallon drums.

Grayish, greenish, yellowish, tannish.


“I can paint your house any color you want, as long as it’s one of these four.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> SW gave me cans of their tints so I can match. It isn't complicated. Oil base the color is the color. Latex acrylic it changes when it dries.




You must first start with the right base. And finding an acceptable color isn't the same as matching an existing color. If your going to buy the tint and the base why not just have them match it? Why waste your time on that ****. 

My paint supplier is an expert at getting my paint correctly matched He does it for free. And I'm not talking about oil base I'm talking about regular waterbase paint. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> It wouldn’t be that hard to mix a few 55 gallon drums.
> 
> Grayish, greenish, yellowish, tannish.
> 
> ...




But I don't want one of those 4. See my point. I'm the type that allows the customer to have all the options my paint supplier offers. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can get anything mixed to nearly perfect for free. Why would I jack around with that? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how it works

He buys mis- matched paints by the pallet

He brings it home and sorts it by color ,sheen ,type ,oil , latex interior,exterior, etc

The costumer selects a color

He selects the appropriate paints from the thousands of gallons in the shop 

Gets the color as close as he can with the available paint

Then tints it to match the selected color


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> This is how it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd rather charge my customer for the paint, make a phone call. And still make bank. Then hit the links for the day. 

It's the big bull little bull syndrome. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

He does charge for the paint. Full price


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> He does charge for the paint. Full price




Does he let the customer know its second hand paint?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Not if they don't ask


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Idothat said:


> Not if they don't ask



So he's pulling a little bait and switch?



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

No just keeps it to himself unless asked

His contracts don't mention brand just color


----------

